# Can you recommend a good independent financia advisor



## sam h (11 May 2011)

We are in a fortunate position at the moment & would like some advice on what we should do with our hard earned savings going forward. We are fairly diversified, but I feel we could do more.

I would like to sit with an indepentent (no commision affiliations) advisor for a few hours and have them overview our situation & what steps we might take going forward, taking into account where we are currently & our level of risk adversion.

I'm hoping it will be a few hundred well spent.

I have a spreadsheet of where we are at the moment - I assume that would give a good starting point.

Can anyone recommend someone they have used in the past & any details (PM details if you rather not post)

Hope I'm not breeching guidelines, but I see authorised advisers have been listed in the past (list seems to be about 2/3 years old)

Any further advice on what else I should do, (like should I speak to more than 1 advisor etc)

Thanks


----------



## Emmaf (25 May 2011)

If it's not breaking the rules can I too request info to be pm-ed regarding some personal financial advisor recommendations (Dublin area).



Thanks,


Emma


----------



## Macstuff (10 Jun 2011)

I would also appreciate the details of a good financial advisor in the Dublin area for my partner. Please PM me if you have any suggestions. 

His story is quite amusing and gives a good insight into whats going on with our banks. Our house was recently broken into and my partners car was stolen. The insurance sent a cheque last week which my partner lodged in his bank account. Even though he told the bank where the money came from and that he would be needing it for a new car, the bank rang yesterday to offer a "free meeting" with one of their financial advisors. 
He asked them was this becuase he had lodged a large sum of money recently. They said no and told him that this was becuase he has a good salary and great credit history etc etc. 
The amusing part is that he only bought the car six months ago and when he asked the same bank for a loan they told him he wasn't a strong enough candidate and that his credit history didn't justify it. Who are they trying to kid?

I suspect that if he did meet with the financial advisor the "expert" would tell him to invest in the various savings and investment products they offer.


----------



## 46E (10 Jun 2011)

*financial advisor*

i too would appreciate independent financial advice. any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## wbbs (10 Jun 2011)

I think it is an almost impossible task to get good financial advice this minute because everything is so uncertain that you would need a crystal ball and a good one at that.   

I am a qualified financial adviser with years of experience, now admittedly most of them were with a main financial institution so I couldn't have been considered independent but nevertheless I have a conscience and never guided anyone into anything I did not feel was suitable for them (by the way I did not earn commission, just a salary).  I have also since worked for independent agencies giving financial advice, but no one knows this minute what is a good decision or not.  Hell I can't even advise myself, don't know what to do with my own savings to keep them safe, have read everything I can on here and elsewhere re putting them outside the country, other currencies, shares etc and still don't know what is the best thing to do.   

What seems like good advice at any moment in time can turn out very wrong as we all know, I bought bank shares when they were supposedly low at around €8, well we all know what happened there, thank God a family member did not take my advice to buy some at the same time. 

This information is of no use to you but I don't think there is any guru out there who can safely give you good advice, at best you can get them to review existing savings accounts, pension plans, insurance etc to see if you can get better deal on them but as for predicting what changes to make to ensure a safe retirement then if you find one let me know.


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Jun 2011)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=156343
The post above links to a similar query I posted last week. As we had no direct recommendations from previous clients who had one-to-one business advice I was reluctant to pay out 400euro. Again I am in a very similar situation to everybody else. Most of our savings are in banks and that is really all we know. I have looked into putting some of our savings into etf's long term and have scoured both this site and other sites to get further information. But I do have a sense that time is not on our side with regards to banks/default/etc etc and that these products (etf's) need to be looked at and reviewed over a period of time before purchasing and I am not really sure how much I need to know before I can make informed decisions. Do I need to know every details about every company listed?


----------

